# plant iD



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i got this plant from a member the other day... he said it was an asian watergrass but nothing comes up on google with that name.... any0ne know??


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

found it  it's Hygroryza aristata


----------

